

Show HN: a simple way to set up meetings via email - eegilbert
http://thisforme.com

======
eegilbert
We'd love some design/product critique. Thanks!

~~~
squadron
The design and explanation of the service is fine. I understood right away
what you were offering.

I definitely need an about page with contact info, and some hint of price.
More info required before I could go ahead with this.

